# Problem getting an FLCAN bypass on a Viper 5701 to read my key



## Wrathwielder (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I need help programming an Audiovox FLCAN FLC-AL(DL)-CH5 bypass on my Viper 5701 alarm/remote start.
Try as I might, it’s just NOT acting like the instructions say it should and I’m unable to get it to “learn” my key. 

Here’s the skinny – bear with me as I’m long-winded:

I have a Jeep Liberty 2011 with a Viper 5701.
The 5701 was installed by a dealer and it has been functioning great.
I wanted more range, so I purchased the antenna and LCD remote that come with the Viper 5901 – DEI said that would work with the 5701.
I purchased a Bitwriter and recorded every single setting available just in case I lost the settings when I paired the new remote/antenna combo.
Swapped the antenna and paired the new remote – no probs so far.
All was well for every function EXCEPT Remote Start. When I tried that I’d just get a remote start error on the keyfob.
There were NO parking light flashes to indicate errors.
I decided the bypass must need to be reprogrammed to my factory key again.
I reset the FLCAN unit to factory defaults per the instructions I got from Audiovox – it’s the FLC-AL(DL)-CH5 unit (unplug cables, hold programming button in while plugging the 4-wire cable back in – release the button, etc.) 

Now the annoying part…

The instructions then say that to reprogram the unit to my key I need to:
1) Press and release the programming button (on the FLCAN) to select the installation mode – 1 flash=DATA MODE, 2 flashes=STANDARD HARDWIRED MODE and then HOLDING the button to choose that option…NO CAN DO. Pressing the programming button does nothing – LED stays off. I have a feeling that there are possibly Jeep-specific hoops I need to jump through BEFORE I press the button to choose a mode – like open door, close door, pat head, rub stomach, etc.
2) I tried HOLDING the button in. This causes the LED to flash green once (delay) then twice (delay) then 3 times,… until it gets up to like 9 or something and then it starts over at 1. If I release the button the LED goes out and if I press and hold it again it starts the same routine over.
3) I’ve tried doing this with the door open, closed, key in, key out, key ON, key OFF…no go. I actually got it to darn near act like the instructions by opening the door and leaving it open, holding the button down for like 2 minutes until the LED flashed RED once over and over. I hit the button again and got 2 RED flashes. I took this to be hardwired mode. I pressed and held the button again and got solid green which the instructions indicate should be happening. I put the key in and turn it to ON and the LED just stays solid green even though it’s supposed to switch to RED and then flash green rapidly. I don’t know exactly what I did to get this all the happen, but I managed to stumble across it a couple more times and tried the whole routine with both programming modes (not sure which I want anyways – I figure hardwired mode…?)

Anyways, sorry to draw this out – you get the picture… J

What am I missing?
I’m hoping there’s someone out there that has used one of these FLCAN units that can tell me what’s in the secret sauce so I don’t have to break down and bring it back to the installer and deal with that whole mess…

Thanks everyone!

-Greg


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Something your not doing right in the process of programming it, like step one I'm pretty sure the door needs to be open. Try data mode, why not just go back to who installed it and have them do it for you? Tell them you switched out the battery in the car?


----------



## Wrathwielder (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks for the reply!
I wanted to avoid going back to BB as I switched out the antenna and remote myself, so I thought they'd give me a hard time 
Since I posted someone in another forum suggested that the "missing step" I mentioned is that I should reset the FLCAN and then immediately go into the programming mode at that point as it should be in the correct mode for programming. I'm going to give that a try - if that all works and the remote start STILL doesn't work, then I'll bite the bullet and go back to BB and hopefully they will fix it out of the goodness of their hearts 

Thanks again!

-Greg


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Wrathwielder said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> I wanted to avoid going back to BB as I switched out the antenna and remote myself, so I thought they'd give me a hard time
> ...


 Understand! Demand that you paid your money already and that you should not have to as it does not work.............


----------

